
Is Lockheed Martin Shadowing You? - r11t
http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2011/01/12/opinion/main7237750.shtml
======
bediger
If LockMart is shadowing anyone, they're probably doing a poor job of it:

<http://www.wired.com/dangerroom/2008/04/littoral-combat/>

<http://www.spaceref.com/news/viewnews.html?id=115>

[http://www.cdi.org/program/document.cfm?documentid=4588&...](http://www.cdi.org/program/document.cfm?documentid=4588&programID=37&from_page=../friendlyversion/printversion.cfm)

[http://conservativeamericannews.com/free-
republic/f-35-penta...](http://conservativeamericannews.com/free-
republic/f-35-pentagon-report-documents-lockheed-martin-failures-assembly-
lines-being-cannibalized)

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lockheed_Martin_X-33>

Google can find many other problems.

